
Boeing Gets a Tough Message from a Big Buyer: Rename the 737 Max - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-01-20/boeing-told-to-rename-max-to-allay-concerns-once-flights-resume
======
Zenst
Interesting, as clearly there is a PR issue with the name due to solid reasons
of death risk being higher upon those model planes. People don't like that, so
they fixed the problems but the stigma still holds.

I hope Boeing don't change the name or at most at a MK.2 upon it as reclaiming
that trust is in everybody's interest. ALso renaming it would be akin to
sweeping it under the carper and also set the 737 Max reputation in stone -
upsetting all those customers who own one and will see the value decrease even
more with a solidified reputation that has no way to be regained as they
changed the name and that regained trust is in that name and not the original.

So be interesting how this plays out.

